# Best Album Purchased This Year 2005



## ryanator (19/11/05)

Hey everyone!

I'm a huge fan of music and collect heaps of albums. Just wondering what everyone thinks is their best CD for the year.

Mine would have to be "War All The Time" by Thursday. Love having it cranked up while I put down a new brew.

Cheers!


----------



## Trent (19/11/05)

I dont buy too many albums, I am afraid, but the one I am listening to alot ATM is a recording of the Steve Poltz concert I went to at the Brass Monkey in September. Obviously not as polished as a regular album, but still a great listen just the same. 
Off topic, I would have to recommend the brass monkey if ya ever wanna go and see a show there, great night, it was a dinner and show deal for $50, right next to the stage, best night I have had out in ages. That said, I dont get out all that often... Oh yeah, no affiliation with the brass monkey.
All the best Trent
PS Just ordered Morning Wood by the Rugburns, so that'll be my new favourite album when it gets here!


----------



## Doc (19/11/05)

It has been a dissappointing year for music releases for me. Some of my favourite bands have had releases this year (Shihad, Rammstein, Audioslave) and none of them really got me in my groove.
Probably the top albums for the year for me would be The White Strips - Get behind me Satan and The Foo Fighters - In your Honor.

I'm sure there is another one or two but I can't recall them right now. iTunes is on my other notebook.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jez (19/11/05)

The Veronica's - secret Life of the Veronica's

they rock

:super:


----------



## Jez (19/11/05)

but seriously....

System of a Down - Mezmerize got a fair bit of airplay for me earlier this year

and that My Chemical Romance song "Helena"is quite catchy - even if they are crappy pop-punk

Jez


----------



## Jase (19/11/05)

American Idiot - Green Day is getting played at bit ATM at home.

Mainly listen to the WMA discs I've made up.

Got Hot Fuss by The Killers a couple of weeks ago, which isn't too bad at all.

Cheers,
Jase.


----------



## Gerard_M (19/11/05)

It's a toss up between The wiggles & Hi-5 around here at the moment!
I really need to get out more.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (19/11/05)

Umm got a few to choose from:

Cog - The new normal
New Mudvayne album (can't remember title)
Spineshank - The Height of Callousness (sp?) and Self Destructive Pattern


----------



## Stuster (19/11/05)

We must have the same taste in music Gerard. I've been listening to these great bands all the time recently as well. Spooky. :blink:


----------



## Darren (19/11/05)

Must say I prefer Hi 5


----------



## bottlerocket (19/11/05)

bloc party - silent alarm


----------



## Scotty (19/11/05)

Pink Floyd, Hendrix and The Who. And not necessarely in that order.


----------



## barfridge (19/11/05)

wolfmother - self titled.

They're a great aussie band, very retro 70's sound, a bit led zep, a bit jethro tull, a bit deep purple.


----------



## bottlerocket (19/11/05)

yeh i saw wolfmother at homebake last year and they rocked
the ep they relased has some damn fine tracks
black sabbath meet led zep


----------



## nonicman (19/11/05)

28 Days, Extreme Makeover 
the Cat Empire, Two Shoes
Green Day, American Idiot

Not in any order.


----------



## Aaron (19/11/05)

barfridge said:


> wolfmother - self titled.
> 
> They're a great aussie band, very retro 70's sound, a bit led zep, a bit jethro tull, a bit deep purple.
> [post="91731"][/post]​


The Wolfmother album is excellent. I got it off iTunes so not really a CD. But it has been in high rotation on my iPod since.


----------



## im_hoppin_mad (19/11/05)

ash meltdown good drinking mooooooooosic 

http://www.ash-official.com



you am i hourly daily http://www.youami.net/

tim rogers ghost songs http://www.youami.net/



dimmu borgir dimmu borgir http://www.dimmu-borgir.com/


----------



## johnno (19/11/05)

The Killers Hot Fuss for me too.

johnno


----------



## yard glass (19/11/05)

Scotty said:


> Pink Floyd, Hendrix and The Who. [post="91730"][/post]​



Second that Scotty.

Caught PF in brizzy in 88 and also at Earls Court in uk .

Momentary Lapse of Reason is the shit followed very closely by Dark Side of the Moon. B) 

cheers
yard


----------



## Doc (19/11/05)

Gerard_M said:


> It's a toss up between The wiggles & Hi-5 around here at the moment!
> I really need to get out more.
> Cheers
> Gerard
> [post="91699"][/post]​



Yes, in the kids lounge it is the Hooley Dooleys and Hi 5 :blink: 

Doc


----------



## Jazman (19/11/05)

it an old album but Van halen first album i got hold of but not else as it the only one i bought the wife buys more than me,,,,maybe still look to get some more S.R.V


----------



## yard glass (19/11/05)

Jazman said:


> ,maybe still look to get some more S.R.V
> [post="91778"][/post]​



second that as well jazman.

the sky is cryin', or how about the tribute album that Jimmie Vaughn put together with B.B King, Robert Cray, Bonnie Raitt, Eric Clapton etc..

SRV lives on B)


----------



## OCC (19/11/05)

album of the year has to go to the beastie boys to the 5 broughs seen them early in the year and they rocked, now thanx to fingerlickin-b i can relive it whenever i want ,he set me a 2 hour cd of concert and film clips :super: 
thanx again fingerlickin i owe you big time.....


----------



## redbeard (20/11/05)

I only bought half a dozen cd's this year. None really outstanding. Off the top of my head it would be Perfect Circle, thou not sure if that was this year or last .... old stuff still rocks. will have to check out wolfmother ...

edit - spellins


----------



## n00ch (20/11/05)

Album of the year for me is definately Cog - The New Normal. I think its been a pretty boring year for music.


----------



## Mr Bond (20/11/05)

barfridge said:


> wolfmother - self titled.
> 
> They're a great aussie band, very retro 70's sound, a bit led zep, a bit jethro tull, a bit deep purple.
> [post="91731"][/post]​



Very derivative.





Frances the Mute.... Mars Volta.


----------



## Murray (20/11/05)

Due to moving around, looking after a kid and being flat out with work I really haven't had time to buy much, mostly picking up old favourites on vinyl (scored (I'm) Stranded in good condition for not very much at all!). Favourite new albums I've bought this year would be Mach Pelican's Pulsate to the Back Beat and the Hekawi's Intellectual.



Brauluver said:


> barfridge said:
> 
> 
> > wolfmother - self titled.
> ...



My word. I really dislike them and their music h34r:


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/11/05)

yard glass said:


> Jazman said:
> 
> 
> > ,maybe still look to get some more S.R.V
> ...



Yardglass.

If you're a SRV and Jimmie Vaughan fan. Fabulous Thunderbirds are a hard act to beat. Actually saw SRV and them (Thunderbirds) in concert in 1986 at Festival Hall. What a night. I can highly recommend the album "Butt Rockin" :beerbang: :beerbang: 

BTW Saw SRV twice in total. Yep, he was that good live. Once at the Melbourne Concert Hall in 1984 and the afore mentioned time in '86. May he continue to make noise in heaven.  

Warren -


----------



## Stickler (20/11/05)

Can't agree that it's been a boring year for music with not one but TWO new System Of A Down albums!. Without a doubt Mesmerize is album of the year and I am eagerly awaiting release of Hypnotize next week.

COG - The new normal is brilliant.

Jazman, Van Halen 1 is the best rock album of all time. No arguments please.

Cheers


----------



## Duff (20/11/05)

Another vote for System of a Down - Mesmerize.

Great news Stickler, I was wondering when the next one was coming out :super:


----------



## Kai (20/11/05)

I haven't bought much music this year. Of the CDs I have bought, Regurgitator's Mish Mash and Mylo's Destroy Rock and Roll would be up there, but I suspect they were released last year.


----------



## Jez (20/11/05)

I'm with you Braulover & Murray. Can't understand all the fuss over Wolfmother - they're just ripping off the greats & doing a half-arsed job of it as well.

Big fan of The Mars Volta & At The Drive-In.

If you look in the right places you might be able to find a sneak-peak of their new album "Scabodates".........as well as System of a Down "Hypnotize"..... h34r: 

they sound very nice.

Jez


----------



## Jazman (20/11/05)

sticller i do agree van halen 1 is a classic as i use dto have it on cassette but then i do prefer sammy hager to david lee roth


----------



## ryanator (20/11/05)

The mainstream bands have produced nothing but rubbish lately (in my opinion). The Taste Of Chaos tour had an awesome set of bands though.

- The Used
- Funeral For A Friend
- Story Of The Year

I can't believe I missed out on that tour because of exams. Anyone else out there catch it?


----------



## Tim (20/11/05)

My Fav would be Irrelevent - Ascension.

Jez, are you into Sparta? (formerly At the drive in)

I also like the Amber Pacific EP ( i cant remember what its called of the top of my head)


----------



## Gerard_M (20/11/05)

> Cog - The new normal
> New Mudvayne album (can't remember title)
> Spineshank - The Height of Callousness (sp?) and Self Destructive Pattern



NFI who they are, but I will be getting tickets to U2 that is a certainty!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Ross (20/11/05)

Jeez, I must be getting old - Hardly recognise a band yet, except the one's I'm embarressed to mention  .
Ocean Colour Scene were probably the last group's Cd I bought, having heard them & really enjoyed in the UK...
My teenage daughter's mad keen on Marc Bolan & David Bowie, so it's like being back in my teens here at the moment...


----------



## Boozy the clown (20/11/05)

Yeah wolfmother are cool, but i do call them 'at the purple zepplin sabbath'  :super: 

the 'at the' is at the drive in, if yooz older ones didnt know


----------



## Jez (20/11/05)

yep, I've heard some Sparta songs thanks Tim. Didn't really get into it.

Sorta got the impression the two best bits of At The Drive-In were the two blokes who left to form The Mars Volta.

Thanks anyway. Looks like I'll just have to keep playing "Relationship of Command" over & over again........

Jez


----------



## Boozy the clown (20/11/05)

I bought Dissociatives not so long ago, reckon its great.

Another different vibe i recently bought was 'Enzo' thats a cool album to chill out to, great if you liked split enz.


----------



## tangent (20/11/05)

Queens of the Stoneage - Lullabies to Paralyse 
is awesome and decidedly less teen depressing than the album art suggests.


----------



## new2kegbrew (20/11/05)

ok... I'm was a bit outa touch until I started listening to nova again.. still am a bit dated though... 
don't buy albums anymore, it's easier to download off the net, but have found myself downloading anything from bernard fanning to steve tyler & santana, to black eyed peas, to rogue traders, to rob thomas! I'm so mixed up!!


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/11/05)

am said:


> Umm got a few to choose from:
> 
> Cog - The new normal
> New Mudvayne album (can't remember title)
> ...



The mudvayne album is "lost and found". I love that album. Forget to remember is fantastic, as well as happy? and fall into sleep. I loved their first two (especially the end of all things to come- I have the guitar tab book for that), and the third- while having a couple of drawbacks including less 'breakdown' sections- is top quality.



Duff said:


> Another vote for System of a Down - Mesmerize.
> 
> Great news Stickler, I was wondering when the next one was coming out :super:
> [post="91838"][/post]​



I was a hugge fan of SOAD when I got toxicity. Then I got their self titled, which has a couple good ones, but too many ordinary ones and a couple that totally annoy me. Steal this album, when I got it, did the same thing to me. When I heard they were doing the guns N Roses/Metallica thing and releasing a double album in two parts, I couldn't be bothered paying for them.


----------



## new2kegbrew (20/11/05)

> When I heard they were doing the guns N Roses/Metallica thing and releasing a double album in two parts, I couldn't be bothered paying for them.



Now let's not be hasty!! Use your illusions 1 & 2 were both definitely worth paying for!!!
When a band comes out and has such an impact on music, it is ABSOLUTELY neccessary to obtain both the albums! not one.. get sick of it and then buy the next one... they need to be bought together and listened to one after the other!!!

ok.. well, that's my opinion. 

Use your illusions were grat albums!!

I will now go quiet :huh:


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/11/05)

Oh yeah... but it seems like greed was involved with it... Metallica because they have trouble releasing albums less than 5 years apart


----------



## Duff (20/11/05)

peas_and_korn said:


> Oh yeah... but it seems like greed was involved with it... Metallica because they have trouble releasing albums less than 5 years apart
> [post="91945"][/post]​



You seem like an absolute tool P&K, sure 'Use your Illusion I & II' were good (purely for Slash's guitar playing) but have you seen 'Some Kind of Monster' by Metallica? I'm sure you have, but for me I haven't seen a band lay out all feelings and differences like that release has. St. Anger is certainly a raw Metallica album, but the 'trouble' which you have noted, for me, is absolutely worth it.

Cheers.


----------



## Murray (20/11/05)

Some Kind of Monster was the funniest thing I have seen. Bloody whingers should have just wiped their tears away with their fistfuls of cash. :lol:


----------



## ryanator (20/11/05)

I think Metallica deserve a little more credit than what they have been getting lately. People always go on about how Metallica's music has degenerated, but if they stopped comparing their new albums to their earlier albums (Master Of Puppets and Black Album for example) then people would realise that their latest albums are still pretty decent. It's pretty hard to match their earlier stuff.

That's my $2 worth.


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (20/11/05)

I have just picked up fiona apples new one - some great tracks! Best album this year? Would have to be Dont believe the truth from oasis. Cant wait for the december show!


----------



## Murray (20/11/05)

edit: response to ryanator

No they aren't, they are complete pants. I dare say if any band with no profile released them they would still be on the dole today. No offence to Metallica fans, but they have been a parody for many years now.


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/11/05)

Warren -


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/11/05)

Duff said:


> peas_and_korn said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah... but it seems like greed was involved with it... Metallica because they have trouble releasing albums less than 5 years apart
> ...



Woah! Hey, I love use your illusion 1&2 (I have them) and load/reload (I have them too). Slash is a legend and Kirk Hamett solos like a demon. I was referring to pressure from record execs who believe that double albums are less profitable, because they (according to them) sell less. I love both bands and saw metallica when they were in Adelaide last. I not only have seen some kind of monster, but own a copy of the film, it's so good. I'm a huge fan of Metalica and a couple of years ago was a member of a metallica forum (before it fell over).

St Anger was the end of a huge journey and unfortionately it didn't quite live up to the hype (IMHO) and only became better after the release of the docco (as the lyrics became more relevant).

Peace,

Dave


----------



## Kai (20/11/05)

Boozy the clown said:


> I bought Dissociatives not so long ago, reckon its great.
> 
> Another different vibe i recently bought was 'Enzo' thats a cool album to chill out to, great if you liked split enz.
> [post="91927"][/post]​



Bloody awesome album the Dissociatives one but I reckon it was a 2004 piece. Otherwise I would have put it on the table too.


----------



## Brizbrew (20/11/05)

X and Y by Coldplay is a good album bought this year but the number one is probably back to bedlam by James Blunt.

:beerbang:


----------



## Jazzafish (21/11/05)

COG - The New Normal does it for me.

As a sound tech it is pretty hard to listen to an album and say "I like that." One of the better productions I have heard from an Australian band. Songs are pretty good too, alot of layers.

After saying that, you can't beat an emotional performance at the local pub, shame it is often spoiled by a crap band!


----------



## Jazzafish (21/11/05)

Or a wake riding cover band...as far as I'm concerned, they can go and hide in the local RSL.


----------



## RobW (21/11/05)

The latest Stones album would have to be their strongest in a long time. Gets better with every play.


----------



## Jazman (7/12/05)

Metallica should of quit after the black album and saved some face isntead of producing crap music


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/12/05)

Jazman said:


> Metallica should of quit after the black album and saved some face isntead of producing crap music
> [post="96162"][/post]​



Ahh, so it's after the black album that Metallica should have stopped, eh?? It's interesting that the point at which Metallica's downslide keeps changing all the time. Once Hetfield did an interview and told a story about a fan who spat in his face because he thought that _...and Justice For All_ was a sell out. People claim the same for black (as you have) and I have heard that it's just St Anger...

Here's my personal opinion of post-_Justice_ (which is their best album) material...

_Metallica_ (commonly referred to as 'the black album')- full of very 'singleable' tracks. My biggest gripe with this album is that unlike their 80s albums it lacks the complexity that Kirk's constant soloing and complicated rhythm work that Hetfield provides; and it is just the beginning of them expressing themselves more, which they get the hang of later on. However, it contains some very well written songs with (even if they are wah-drenched and not as dense on the ground) soloing from Kirk. Lars, who is one of the best drummers in the world really held it all together. Very good album, with 14 million copies sold, their most successful.

_Load_ This was the second album I bought, after getting _Kill Em All_. I was very surprised to hear the changes in Jason's voice (it has matured a lot and for the best), and the very bluesy influence in the album- as Jason is into country music. However, it contains (IMHO) some of their most soulful tunes. 'Outlaw Torn', 'Bleeding Me', 'Hero Of The Day' and 'Mama Said' all accutately protrayed a tortured soul and there were times when I have sat down and listened to it and really been hit by the brilliance of the lyrics. Downsides being that it only really has 2 heavy songs, solos (yet again) too drenched in wah; but less so than in black. Also, Lars seems to have toned down his drumming (the live versions of the songs from this album have much better drumming, obviously something they have realised).

_Reload_ Hmm... I prefer _Load_. Both albums were recorded at the same time and intended to be a double album, but released them separately a couple years apart. 'Unforgiven 2' is fantastic, especially when heard after 'Unforgiven'. James is still a lost soul, trying to find meaning in his life (well, it was written at the same time as _load_). Highlight for the drumming is, of course, 'Fuel', where Lars totally shines. When I played this with my band, the singer would do the intro, but about 20BPM faster than it should be. So I go nuts with the tremolo picking, then during the chorus (where the guitar part is easy) we laughed at Neil who was going nuts with the double kick. Solos still have too much wah, but Hammett finally started working out how to make it more artful and nice.

_Garage Inc_ I first heard this on Triple M's Classic Album Hour, and I thought it was some album they dug up from the eighties, that actually had good production values (face it, their eighties albums had pretty ordinary production values). Including their '88 album _Garage Days Revisited_ was a smart move, as it's virtually impossible to find (and if you do, it's impossible to get it for the price that's included in the album title), and 'So What' is just a lot of fun to play on guitar. Lars returns with great drumming and some fantastic soloing from Kirk. Great album to delve into what made Metallica what it is. 

_S&M_ I include this because it's a different take on songs we've all heard before. I love 'Call of the Ktulu'; the original was a little plain, and the orchestra added an amazing dimension. I did my own arrangement of the intro 'The Ecstasy of Gold' and it was the best piece I wrote in high school music. Michael Kamen is a brilliant composer- the way he uses minor and diminished sevenths is magic, heralding back to the days of Beethoven. 'No Leaf Clover', the better of the two new songs, is one I enjoy playing (well, until I lost my capo).

_St Anger_ A long wait, and... I was disappointed and loved it at the same time. Lars is great at drumming, pity Bob Rock did the stupid thing and told him to turn the wires on his snare off. GRRRR. To add insult to injury, he angled the mic too much toward the rim and got too much metal ringing. The DVD that came with the CD has better sound. No solos, which was surprising, but understood when watching _Some Kind of Monster_. Quite clearly the best songs are 'Sweet Amber' and 'The Unnamed Feeling'. Metallica have moved onto what I call their third style, and like with the Black album, they haven't perfected it yet. However, it has some nice guitar work, which shows the talents of Jason more than that of Kirk, who, well, I'm not sure exactly what he played on the album (traditionally James recorded rhythm parts and Kirk recorded solos), apart from a couple of simple leads. _Very controversial album_ concerning a lot of hard core supporters (have a look around at fan forums everywhere and attitudes vary a lot). However, I love this album as the end of a journey to hell and back for all of its members, all of which have learned a lot and I hope will share these lessons in albums to come.


Well, I didn't plan for it to be that long... Time for a beer :chug:


----------



## Jez (8/12/05)

First 4 are classics (Garage Days as well), Black album had good bits, Load had one good song, the rest are shite.

They should stop now but I guess Lars needs as much dough as he can get.

Just watched a very funny dvd filmed just after the black album was released - "Metallimania". It's just a guy interviewing Metallica fans (some quite wierd and very funny). Also has backstage bits with Tom Araya of Slayer, Dave Grohl & Josh Homme from Queens of the Stone Age.

Worth a look if you can find it.

Jez


----------



## Boozy the clown (8/12/05)

I'm quite a fan of the gorillaz album, so is my two year old...


----------



## Steve (8/12/05)

Vivaldis Four Seasons


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (8/12/05)

I'm a big fan of the new Deftones B-Sides and Rarities CD/DVD.

IMO Metallica's best albums were Justice for all and Master of Puppets.



> Lars, who is one of the best drummers in the world really held it all together



One of the best drummer's in the world? No way! He's good but nowhere near the best.

Best drummers would be along the lines of Danny Carey, Dave Weckl, Terry Bozzio, Grant Collins, Dennis Chambers, Buddy Rich, Mike Portnoy just to name a few


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (8/12/05)

am said:


> One of the best drummer's in the world? No way! He's good but nowhere near the best.
> 
> Best drummers would be along the lines of Danny Carey, Dave Weckl, Terry Bozzio, Grant Collins, Dennis Chambers, Buddy Rich, Mike Portnoy just to name a few
> [post="96280"][/post]​



You forgot Daryl Somers


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (8/12/05)

hehe

is there anything he can't do!? :lol:


----------



## Bobby (8/12/05)

i really liked hot hot heat -elevator and also the panics latest album. and also QOTSA's latest.
i am sure there are many many more that i liked but these are the ones that come to mind first.


----------



## Jazzafish (8/12/05)

Regarding metallica, I think if they didn't have the large variety in album sounds, then they would be selling out. Not the otherway around. I mean there is no way that they are in the same place emotionaly and creatively as they were in the kill em all days. To pretend they were would be a cop out.

Those guys had been playing the same songs every night since they were teenagers. No doubt they need rehab every few years! They'd be begging for a change.

I saw them a while ago. They played three 1 hour sets, all varying in Metallicas styles. Try singing Metallica every night (the tour was basically every night) for 3 hours each night for a year.

Don't give me that sell out crap until you have toured. Every band that gets paid for their music has sold out! Deal with it.


----------



## fergi (8/12/05)

ok, well being a drummer from way back in the late 60,s my opinion is probably colored towards those that were in that time,but in saying that i have listened to a lot of the later bands too

1....john bonham....zepplen..., not always tight but a master of the tripplets on kick drum
2....ginger baker....cream...playing in a 3 man band he kept the whole show tied together with impecable timing and rythyms.
3....ian paice...deep purple...pulsating beat ,knew how to work the whole kit and still keep in beat
4....keith moon...the who...well what can you say about this guy,never learned how to play the drums he just could play.always played over the top of everyone else but a great performer
5....carl palmer...emerson,lake and palmer,great jazz drummer but found a niche in rock music,real showoff too,was like an extra instrument in the band

thats my top 5,wont be agreed with by lots but then that goes with any top 5 doesnt it

cheers
fergi


----------



## Jazzafish (8/12/05)

All of those drummers are up there for me fergi. Especially John Bonham. He played drums in a time where technology didn't have the percs of digital editing. Although he may not have been tight all the time, he grooved and had a great sound. Most of the Zepplin recordings on the drums are room sounds. He had an ability to play balanced. Most drummers can hit the drums in time but they wash themselves out with a crap dynamic balance over the kit. Cymbols should not be the loudest thing in a rock drum kit.


----------



## bindi (8/12/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> am said:
> 
> 
> > One of the best drummer's in the world? No way! He's good but nowhere near the best.
> ...



Good list of drummers with [for me] Buddy Rich #1, I also like Hossam Hamzy, being a drummer myself I love good drumming.
Oh no! :blink: this will start the drumming jokes :blink: 

You know a drummer is at the door if the knock gets louder and faster.


----------



## Jez (8/12/05)

I don't have a problem with Metallica "selling out" or any other band selling out for that matter. As you say Jazza it gets boring playing the same stuff & not growing. And good on 'em for trying new things and making some dough as well.

my problem is that Metallica's newer songs (ie after Black) sound crap to me. 

Jez


----------



## Jez (8/12/05)

...and I guess that's just my problem


----------



## dickTed (8/12/05)

I thought the dude from Santana was about the best drumming act I ever saw, but that was a long time ago, and if I was putting a band together myself now, I probably wouldn't have a drummer. I no longer delight in such aggravation.

Back to the topic. Just ordered a CD from JB HiFi by Butch Hancock, called "You Coulda Walked Around The World", but while I was there I bought the Martin Scorsese DVD 6-pack - "The Blues Collection". I'm not particularly a blues fan, but these films are incredible.


----------



## tangent (8/12/05)

what's the difference between a drummer and a drum machine?


you only have to punch the instructions into the drum machine once


----------



## Jazzafish (8/12/05)

> what's the difference between a drummer and a drum machine?
> 
> 
> you only have to punch the instructions into the drum machine once




:lol: GOLD :lol: 


Have to add this:

How do you tell if the stage is level?


The drewl flows evenly from both sides of the drummers mouth!


----------



## jayse (8/12/05)

Interesting thread, so while everyones loading it up with there opinions i'll wack mine here simply because no one has named the greatest drummer yet and that has to be neil peart from rush, not only a great drummer but a regular modern day hemingway with words. 
lars is not a great drummer in my eyes just does a job well thats about it, I think bob rock proberly wrote half the drum fills on the black album. :lol: That may be pushing it but i haven't ever heard anything from lars that was anything any other drummer couldn't do just aswell. 


I think metallica sold out way back when they kicked out dave mustaine before they even released an album h34r: 
I'd rather sit at home watching dave mustaine with megadeth live on DVD then pay money to see metallica again. Seeing dave play holy wars as encore on the end of the live dvd and iam in my absolute ellement as is he, gives me cold shivers, can't sit still, grinning from ear to ear. He is the master.
Don't get me wrong i do love metallica just thought while everyone was getting into passionatte discussion i'd put my arogant thoughts here.

Ok iam sure i have upset at least one or two people so time to run.


for those who think and feel.
Jayse


----------



## cubbie (8/12/05)

Well to get it back on topic, my top five (in no particular order)

Keane - Hopes and Fears
Athlete - Tourist
Coldplay - X&Y
Gorillaz - Demon Days
White Stripes - Get behind me Satan

Oh plus Oasis - Don't Believe the Truth and Wezzer - Make Believe

so my top 7.


----------



## Uncle Fester (8/12/05)

am said:


> hehe
> 
> is there anything he can't do!? :lol:
> [post="96286"][/post]​




Sing, Entertain, and ......


Oh thats right... The Logies !

M


----------



## KoNG (8/12/05)

Xavier Rudd... Food in the belly
is getting the most rotation at the moment on my MD
(dunno if its my best 05 purchase though)


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (8/12/05)

What has 3 legs and a dick?

A drum stool.

(To make more effective replace "dick" with more offensive word...... yes that word)


Yeah Neil Peart is a ripper!

I'm a big fan of Lucius Borich but couldn't put him on par with others i mentioned earlier.

And Josh Freese is awesome too and Abe cunningham and Spug/Spag/Matt!

sorry for hijack, drums just do it for me as much as beer! :beerbang:


----------



## Tim (8/12/05)

am said:


> What has 3 legs and a dick?
> 
> A drum stool.
> 
> ...



I have heard that if you turn a drum stool upside down you can fit three drummers on it.


I have also heard that if you leave a pair of drum sticks on the dashboard of your car, then you can park in the handicapped space.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (8/12/05)

How do you get a guitarist off your front verandah?

Pay for the pizza!




Why was the guitarist homeless?

His girlfriend kicked him out!


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/12/05)

am said:


> Terry Bozzio
> [post="96280"][/post]​




Ah, Missings Persons among others. May be showing my age here but I used to think that Dale Bozzio was a hottie with that weirdly coloured hair.  :wub: 

Bit of a cross between Lene Lovich and Debby Harry. Where have all the wild chicks gone? :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/12/05)

Hey speaking of drummers.

Don't forget the mighty Ginger Baker. :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## pamer (8/12/05)

Isis - Panopticon. Despite it being released in 2004 I only bought it this year (Note the thread title says "Purchased this year").


----------



## bindi (8/12/05)

Tim said:


> am said:
> 
> 
> > What has 3 legs and a dick?
> ...






am said:


> How do you get a guitarist off your front verandah?
> 
> Pay for the pizza!
> 
> ...




The Drumming ones were very cruel  but 'bring-on' the Guitarist ones  
Cat Empire's 2 CDs are being played in the car CD this week.


----------



## Mr Bond (8/12/05)

Dave Grohl is up amongst the great drummers too,
Listen to the PROBOT album,its the ultimate metal fest......


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (8/12/05)

Brau, Dave Grohl is a top drummer! Very tight.

Bindi, I had to seek out guitarist jokes when I kept getting smashed with the drummer jokes! Needed something to throw back.

Couldn't find much on bassists from memory..........................mustn't be important enough to have jokes made  ................Hi Linz!


----------



## Jazman (8/12/05)

P&k it s my opion about metalica that after the black albun\m they were crap as my favourite metalica album is master plus like pantera after far beyond driven i think its crap but one band who still produce the goods is fear factory and i cant forget the best Iron Maiden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jez (8/12/05)

I'm with you Jaz

...but Hero of the Day from "load" was the pearl amongst the shit...

after that, nothing but shit


----------



## Murray (9/12/05)

Jazman said:


> i cant forget the best Iron Maiden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [post="96436"][/post]​



Iron Maiden are a long way above any other metal band mentioned in this thread.

TBQH I have never understood the Metallica phenomenon. I loved Kill 'Em All, at the time it sounded almost like the Ramones playing Black Sabbath songs. Part punk, part heavy metal and part glam was a lot of fun. Master of Puppets was also a good album, certainly more intresting that their others.

One of the disappointing things about Metallica's dominance was a lot of more interesting Bay Area and German thrash bands of the time were obscured. Bands like Celtic Frost deserve a lot more credit than they get.


----------



## mycle (9/12/05)

bindi said:


> Cat Empire's 2 CDs are being played in the car CD this week.
> [post="96421"][/post]​



Yeah my wife convinced me to listen to the Cat Empire and I have to say they're one of the most entertaining acts going around at the moment. Saw them when I was in LA drinking SNPA on tap.... excellent show (or was it the beer???).

Other top albums for this year:
Brght Eyes - I'm Wide Awake It's Morning / Digital Ash in a Digital Urn
Bernard Fanning - Tea & Sympathy (not Powderfinger good but it grows on you)

probably others but I can't think in this heat. bring back winter!!!

mycle.


----------



## Weizguy (9/12/05)

I prob only bought 1 album this year - Dresden Dolls. Quite enjoy the craziness of "Coin-operated boy"

re drummers: Has anyone heard of Ringo Starr? not bad, they say!

re bassists:
Q: What do U call someone who hangs around a band?
A: A bass guitarist (this joke is courtesy of my mate who is one of those people).

Seth


----------



## Jebus (14/12/05)

With Teeth - Nine Inch Nails (brilliant concert too)
End of Fashion - End of Fashion
Fisherman's Woman - Emiliana Torrini
Awake Is The New Sleep - Ben Lee
Goodnight Victoria - The Spoils (utterly BRILLIANT Melbourne band)


----------



## tangent (14/12/05)

> re drummers: Has anyone heard of Ringo Starr? not bad, they say!



i heard he was sh!t. they replaced him for the 1st australian tour and i read they did a lot of recordings without ringo, but he does good trains.

Carter Beauford is one smooth drummer but for some reason my fav (somewhat remeniscent of Jon Bonham) would be Martin Lee playing Kong Foo Sing on Tu Plang. (Go Aussie!) 
Sounds like i like my drums : like a saucepan salesman being thrown down some stairs!


----------



## fergi (14/12/05)

ringo wasnt replaced for the 1st aussie tour he was ill,as a drummer he isnt in the top group by any means,but for the type of music the beatles played he was certainly more than capable, a true timekeeper in his style
fergi


----------



## tangent (14/12/05)

pu it this way, if John or Paul were sick they would have cancelled the tour!
My mate Roland is a true timekeeper 

(i like the guitarist jokes though - amazing how many "musos" drive me around in cabs)


----------



## jayse (30/12/05)

Ok the end of the year is near open us and I'am sitting here listening to my hero Zakk Wylde, Just got the latest Black label society album 'mafia' and man he has done it again by far the best thing I have heard that come out this year. Actually every year is always the same the BLS albums are the greatest.
Have a look at this page and check out the 'in this river' clip, a song dedicated to one of Zakk's closest friends Dimebag. I balled my eyes out.
http://www.zakkwylde.com/nwwd/mafia3.htm



Jayse


----------



## Jez (30/12/05)

Just got a hold of the new Two Gallants album "What the Toll Tells"

Very good rockin' folk songs with great lyrics. 

Jez


----------



## jayse (31/12/05)

So do we have any society dwelling muther f'er here that downloaded that or what?
I have one hands up with johnno, sos? doc? come on you metal heads i'am waiting..........

SDMF'R
Jayse


----------



## ruserious (31/12/05)

Kings of Leon.

:beer: 
ruserious


----------



## Kai (31/12/05)

mycle said:


> bindi said:
> 
> 
> > Cat Empire's 2 CDs are being played in the car CD this week.
> ...



That would have been an awesome night. You have my envy, sir.



Weizguy said:


> I prob only bought 1 album this year - Dresden Dolls. Quite enjoy the craziness of "Coin-operated boy"



I have that album. It's a wonderful piece of work. I hear they do a fantastic and very involved live show.


----------

